# Pygo or Serra



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

I hope someone knows the answer to this one.

I have seen both Pygocentrus nattereri, and Serrasulamus nattereri, and they appear to be the same fish.

Are these same fish and my confusion results from a reclassification taxonomy, or are they in fact two distinct fish?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Blue,
Welcome aboard...








Back a long time ago s. natt was its Classifacation..
it has since been reclassed to P. Natt..
Yes they are the same fish.. :smile:


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

welcom to pfury bluegill..btw my sn on pfish is sunfish haha....i used to be into native fish...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Same fish.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

same fish. if you compare pics you will see a mirror image







. BTW welcome to pfury.

Oburi


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Blue,
> Welcome aboard...
> 
> 
> ...










well said harley


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, you will find some Ps. mislabeled as S. nattereri...the actual scientific name is Pygocentrus nattereri...







!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

no more serra natt...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Bluegill :welcome:


----------

